# i got ibs staright after quitting smoking, have many others got the same story?



## jetboy (Aug 26, 2010)

it seems quite a common thread that after quitting, ibs symptoms flare up,i was wondering who else has had it? how do they control it? how long since they quit? etc


----------



## shell69 (Sep 15, 2010)

jetboy said:


> it seems quite a common thread that after quitting, ibs symptoms flare up,i was wondering who else has had it? how do they control it? how long since they quit? etc










hmmm I was seriously thinking about giving up smoking but if what you say is true, does it mean I will be worse than I am now







( i don't think i could handle being worse, i'm struggling as it is )


----------



## jetboy (Aug 26, 2010)

shell69 said:


> hmmm I was seriously thinking about giving up smoking but if what you say is true, does it mean I will be worse than I am now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i wouldnt worry about it getting worse then,in fact it smoking can irritate the gut,obviously everyone is different,for me,it staeted it,seems you have nothing to lose in that sense anyway.


----------



## susie35 (Sep 14, 2010)

Is it like most things it get worses before it gets better.Like the gut is healing itself?


----------



## jetboy (Aug 26, 2010)

susie35 said:


> Is it like most things it get worses before it gets better.Like the gut is healing itself?


perhaps,i think (for me) that after 20 years of a stimulant like nicotine in my system every hour that its no suprise that it affects everything when you stop (i did it cold turkey).it as been over a year for me though and the ibs is still going strong,i still do not regret quitting though,it causes a massive stress to quit an addiction but i think smoking causes more stress than it cures.


----------

